# Notre Dame bitches!



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2017)

400 yards rushing
3 plays, 69 yards
no huddle offense

The Irish are back!

Fuck USC!
Fuck the Tide!
Fuck anyone you like!

Notre Dame is going to kick major ass this season.

They _have_ to.  I'm a Ram fan.


----------



## gipper (Sep 2, 2017)

They beat Temple.  Get a gripe.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 2, 2017)

gipper said:


> They beat Temple.  Get a gripe.


Man, don't kill my buzz!


----------



## gipper (Sep 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > They beat Temple.  Get a gripe.
> ...


Hey I want ND to win, but be realistic.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm a Notre Dame fan too... but with the inconsistency of the RT, the poor coverage in the secondary, along with the fact Winbush is not a very accurate thrower, I see them losing at least 2 games this year maybe 3.

If Adams stay healthy he will rush for over 1,000 yards this season.


----------



## gipper (Sep 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I'm a Notre Dame fan too... but with the inconsistency of the RT, the poor coverage in the secondary, along with the fact Winbush is not a very accurate thrower, I see them losing at least 2 games this year maybe 3.
> 
> If Adams stay healthy he will rush for over 1,000 yards this season.


Yeah it wont be a great year. They will beat the lesser teams on their weak schedule, But lose to the good ones.


----------



## JoeMoma (Sep 2, 2017)

One game at a time.  ND is still in the running for a national championship.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Sep 2, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> 400 yards rushing
> 3 plays, 69 yards
> no huddle offense
> 
> ...




I had ND -19.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 2, 2017)

Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 2, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.




Georgia's QB just got hurt today.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 2, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...



The true freshman backup is supposed to be something special.  We'll see now.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Georgia's QB just got hurt today.


Maybe they can get Tebow back?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 3, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> One game at a time.  ND is still in the running for a national championship.


We can go 0-10, but as long as we beat SC, it's a winning season.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.


ND wipes its' ass with the SEC.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Georgia's QB just got hurt today.
> ...




I know you are kidding but Tebow played at Florida.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...



LMAO!!   Go back and watch Notre Lame playing for the national championship against Alabama.   There was wiping going on.   But it was Bama wiping the field with those gold helmets.   Your claim is as imaginary as your former star linebacker's girlfriend.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...



I went back and looked.   When ND beat LSU in the bowl at the end of the 2014 season, it was the first win over an SEC team since you beat TN in 2005.   And that humiliating beatdown at the hands of the Crimson Tide, on the biggest stage in college football was EPIC!


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 3, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...


I looked back even more.   In the last 10 years, ND has played exactly 2 SEC teams.   They beat LSU by a few points, and got taken to the woodshed for an old fashioned ass whipping by Alabama.

1 win over an SEC team in 10 years.   ND must have a nasty ass, with no more wiping than that.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




They are the second winningest team in College football history.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Billo_Really said:
> ...



Indeed they are.  And if this were about history, it would hold up.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



...but you are the one going back and quoting history.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 3, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



The last 10 years.   The man made a comment that ND "wipes its ass with the SEC.   I looked at recent history.   Not who has won the most games in 130+ years.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




And you are saying they haven't done well against the SEC...

AND I'm telling you, they are the second winningest college football team in history.


----------



## dcbl (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...


 our 2nd stringer is better

we are sorry for the kid that got hurt, but excited for the kid that stepped up

he has lived a storybook life UGA win just another episode in Jake Fromm's made-for-TV life


this meme is floating around as well:







I am flying to Chicago Thursday - watching Dooley throw at the 1st pitch at Wrigley - tix in hand to ND

NOT going to the Falcons game though...


----------



## dcbl (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> AND I'm telling you, they are the second winningest college football team in history.



0 - 1 against UGA

about to be 0 - 2


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> 400 yards rushing
> 3 plays, 69 yards
> no huddle offense
> 
> ...



Fuck Notre Dame and anyone in the "power conferences."


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!   Go back and watch Notre Lame playing for the national championship against Alabama.   There was wiping going on.   But it was Bama wiping the field with those gold helmets.   Your claim is as imaginary as your former star linebacker's girlfriend.


Did I also imagine your two best linebackers going down for the rest of the season?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> I know you are kidding but Tebow played at Florida.


Florida.  Georgia. The South all look alike to me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!   Go back and watch Notre Lame playing for the national championship against Alabama.   There was wiping going on.   But it was Bama wiping the field with those gold helmets.   Your claim is as imaginary as your former star linebacker's girlfriend.
> ...



Yes, we lost 2 good linebackers. That is what happens when you play a top level opponent.

We lost 3 starters off defense in the first round of the NFL draft.   10 players total went in the draft.   Did we look depleted?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> I went back and looked.   When ND beat LSU in the bowl at the end of the 2014 season, it was the first win over an SEC team since you beat TN in 2005.   And that humiliating beatdown at the hands of the Crimson Tide, on the biggest stage in college football was EPIC!


So was Alabama - Auburn.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are kidding but Tebow played at Florida.
> ...



Yeah, holding up the National Championship trophy will do that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> I looked back even more.   In the last 10 years, ND has played exactly 2 SEC teams.   They beat LSU by a few points, and got taken to the woodshed for an old fashioned ass whipping by Alabama.
> 
> 1 win over an SEC team in 10 years.   ND must have a nasty ass, with no more wiping than that.


Since you want to go back in history, wanna compare national titles?

Using NCAA math, they each have 12.

Using Alabama math -

Alabama - 15 titles
Notre Dame - 22 titles​


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> The last 10 years.   The man made a comment that ND "wipes its ass with the SEC.   I looked at recent history.   Not who has won the most games in 130+ years.


If you want to talk about who's won the most games, Alabama isn't even in the top 4.  Notre Dame is No.2 behind Michigan.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Fuck Notre Dame and anyone in the "power conferences."


You take that back!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, we lost 2 good linebackers. That is what happens when you play a top level opponent.
> 
> We lost 3 starters off defense in the first round of the NFL draft.   10 players total went in the draft.   Did we look depleted?


As far as I'm concerned, you looked like shit.

Should've kept Lane.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, holding up the National Championship trophy will do that.


And no one has held that trophy up more than Notre Dame.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I looked back even more.   In the last 10 years, ND has played exactly 2 SEC teams.   They beat LSU by a few points, and got taken to the woodshed for an old fashioned ass whipping by Alabama.
> ...



I looked at recent history to answer YOUR claim that ND wipes its ass with the SEC.   The last 10 years are relevant for that.  That you won titles in the 1940s is not.

I get that you are excited.  But beating the Temple Owls is not announcing the return of ND to the top.  The Irish have not won a Natty since 1988.   Since that time, Alabama has won 5 since then, under two different coaches.   

No one is disputing that ND is one of the most storied programs in the history of college football.  Just that beating Temple means anything and that ND wipes its ass with the SEC.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The last 10 years.   The man made a comment that ND "wipes its ass with the SEC.   I looked at recent history.   Not who has won the most games in 130+ years.
> ...



I didn't say I wanted to talk about who has won the most games in history.   That is a completely different topic.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we lost 2 good linebackers. That is what happens when you play a top level opponent.
> ...



LMAO!!!!    ND beats Temple and you talk trash like you beat someone tough.   How many Nat Championships has Temple won?   Oh yeah, none.

Alabama played the #3 team in the country, and beats them soundly.   And you want to talk shit?   lol    How many Nat Championships has FL State won?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, holding up the National Championship trophy will do that.
> ...



Absolutely correct.

And ND hasn't held it up since 1988.  Since ND won its last Natty, the SEC has won it 12 times.   Tell me again how you wipe your ass with the SEC?


----------



## dcbl (Sep 4, 2017)

Notre Dame is about to get bitch slapped by a big strong SEC defense & beaten by a true Frosh at QB

book it


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Notre Dame is about to get bitch slapped by a big strong SEC defense & beaten by a true Frosh at QB
> 
> book it



But ND beat the Temple Owls!  And they have won the 2nd most games in football history!   Georgia should just skip the game.  Hell, everyone left on their schedule should just forfeit their games and save the humiliation!


----------



## dcbl (Sep 4, 2017)

Abalama looks skrong


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

I was just looking at the list of college football programs with the most wins.

Michigan is #1 and Notre Dame is #2.

And at #3, that perenial powerhouse Yale!   I guess Yale must be ready to win a National Championship too?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> I looked at recent history to answer YOUR claim that ND wipes its ass with the SEC.   The last 10 years are relevant for that.  That you won titles in the 1940s is not.
> 
> I get that you are excited.  But beating the Temple Owls is not announcing the return of ND to the top.  The Irish have not won a Natty since 1988.   Since that time, Alabama has won 5 since then, under two different coaches.
> 
> No one is disputing that ND is one of the most storied programs in the history of college football.  Just that beating Temple means anything and that ND wipes its ass with the SEC.


When was the last time Alabama beat the Temple basketball team?


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> I didn't say I wanted to talk about who has won the most games in history.   That is a completely different topic.


Here's a weird comparison.  Which team has the bigger arch enemy?

Notre Dame's arch enemy is the Trojans.

Who's Alabama's?  Auburn?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I looked at recent history to answer YOUR claim that ND wipes its ass with the SEC.   The last 10 years are relevant for that.  That you won titles in the 1940s is not.
> ...



Oh, so it was the Temple basketball team that Notre Dame beat?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say I wanted to talk about who has won the most games in history.   That is a completely different topic.
> ...



Auburn is our in state rival.  Not sure why that is even remotely relevant.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Absolutely correct.
> 
> And ND hasn't held it up since 1988.  Since ND won its last Natty, the SEC has won it 12 times.   Tell me again how you wipe your ass with the SEC?


The SEC's won more than that.  Alabama has won 12 by itself.  And if you use NCAA math, the Fighting Irish have also won 12.  So according to the official NCAA records, Alabama and Notre Dame are tied for the most titles.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, so it was the Temple basketball team that Notre Dame beat?


Notre Dame does have a pretty good basketball team.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Auburn is our in state rival.  Not sure why that is even remotely relevant.


I'm just trying to find weird ways to compare the two teams.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely correct.
> ...



Which is why the sentence included the words: "Since ND won its last Natty..."


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Which is why the sentence included the words: "Since ND won its last Natty..."


I kind of like ND's title in '73.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say I wanted to talk about who has won the most games in history.   That is a completely different topic.
> ...




Notre Dame has a lot of arch enemies.  Used to be Michigan until they pussed out.  They also have a running rivalry with Navy, Purdue (Not on this year's schedule for some reason...), Stanford, Michigan St., and Boston College (Both Catholic schools, cost them the National Title in 1993 with a last second FG with Tom Coughlin as coach)


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Notre Dame has a lot of arch enemies.  Used to be Michigan until they pussed out.  They also have a running rivalry with Navy, Purdue (Not on this year's schedule for some reason...), Stanford, Michigan St., and Boston College (Both Catholic schools, cost them the National Title in 1993 with a last second FG with Tom Coughlin as coach)


Nothing compares to the one with USC.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...




Yes, but they should have also won the title in 1993...  and also were a holding penalty (invisible) on Rocket Ismael's kickoff return against Colorado from another title in 1990.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 4, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Notre Dame has a lot of arch enemies.  Used to be Michigan until they pussed out.  They also have a running rivalry with Navy, Purdue (Not on this year's schedule for some reason...), Stanford, Michigan St., and Boston College (Both Catholic schools, cost them the National Title in 1993 with a last second FG with Tom Coughlin as coach)
> ...



Personally I preferred the Michigan/ND rivalry.  The #1 winningest team v. the #2 winningest team.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 4, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Personally I preferred the Michigan/ND rivalry.  The #1 winningest team v. the #2 winningest team.


The thing about USC is that rivalry, many times, decided who won the national title.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 6, 2017)

so Bill how come you have not made it over to this thread yet?

Could this be the year for the boys in Blue?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 9, 2017)

Notre Dame is winning tonight so far... but damn Winbush is a HORRIBLE QB.  He is picking the wrong reads on run plays, he's underthrowing the ball, he's overthrowing the ball, and he can't scramble for shit.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 9, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Temple?    Yeah, I'd wait until you see if you can beat Georgia.   Then you can talk some.
> ...



How did that "ass wiping" work out for you tonight?

Go DOGS!!!


----------



## dcbl (Sep 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are kidding but Tebow played at Florida.
> ...



Oh, I reckon Notre Dame folks will remember Georgia fans for a minute.

Here's a picture I took in Athens North, er, I mean South Bend from my seat:







Hell of a game. I thought/felt like we were going to lose the whole time

Our defense is fierce - maybe the best y'all will see all season

Pulling for the Irish the rest of the way; esp against the Condoms


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 12, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Yeah, the Dawg Nation showed up!


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 12, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, the Dawg Nation showed up!



*Rams!*


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, the Dawg Nation showed up!
> ...



Yeah, if I had talked shit after beating Temple, and said ND wipes their ass with SEC, and then lost to Georgia, I would change the subject too.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 12, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> Yeah, if I had talked shit after beating Temple, and said ND wipes their ass with SEC, and then lost to Georgia, I would change the subject too.


Georgia cheated.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 12, 2017)

Billo_Really said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, if I had talked shit after beating Temple, and said ND wipes their ass with SEC, and then lost to Georgia, I would change the subject too.
> ...



LMAO! !


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 13, 2017)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO! !


Is it too late to blame Bush?


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 23, 2017)

The Irish is literally stomping Michigan State tonight!


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 7, 2017)

It appears that the one point loss to Georgia wasn't as bad as many thought it was.  If Notre Dame can run the table and Georgia continues to win... The Irish could sneak into the playoff.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 21, 2017)

Notre Dame is just STOMPING USC right now... so much for Sam Darnold for Heisman.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 28, 2017)

Notre Dame is beating up on NC State today...  and Josh Adams is kicking ass and taking names.  He now has over 1,100 yards rushing on the season, and because of Notre Dame winning most games, he has sat out NINE quarters this year.  If he played all those quarters he could b on pace for 2,000 yards for the season.  He is averaging 9.2 ypc.

He deserves to be in the Heisman discussion.


----------



## dcbl (Nov 2, 2017)

Irish are in if they win out - I have actually been saying this for a few weeks

not surprised that they are in the top 4

I AM surprised Clemson is in. they have one of the worse losses of 1 loss contenders

also a little pissed about the RAT POISON the committee stuck Georgia with...


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 2, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Irish are in if they win out - I have actually been saying this for a few weeks
> 
> not surprised that they are in the top 4
> 
> ...



Yep pretty surprising Clemson is in over Ohio State after the huge win against Penn State.


----------



## WinterBorn (Nov 3, 2017)

dcbl said:


> Irish are in if they win out - I have actually been saying this for a few weeks
> 
> not surprised that they are in the top 4
> 
> ...



Kirby will keep the Bulldogs motivated.  But they will probably lose in the SEC Championship.

If ND wins out, they will probably be in the playoffs.   But I don't think they have the guns to win there.  Clemson's D line is a monster, and that is the weakest team they are likely to face.  Maybe the Irish will get back to the National Championship game and get to play Alabama again.  You should start the "We Want Bama" chants now.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 24, 2018)

Undefeated and going to the college playoffs!

Going to be tough to beat Clemson... and damn near impossible to bea the NFL team out of Alabama.


----------

